# Short Thought on recovery



## M3wuzband (Jun 28, 2020)

I've never been one to post on here before. I was always a passive reader of the recovery stories because I felt like those were the only things worth reading. I just want to make a post about how I've been slowly recovering to encourage some of you guys and give some insight.

Long story REALLY short, I got dpdr after a bad experience with weed (shocker). Also worth mentioning I got my first panic attack the month before and have been pretty stressed from school. Anyways, this all happened back in November of 2019. I've made tons of progress over the months and while I'm not out, I just wanted to share some really quick tips and helpful advice.

1. GET OUT OF YOUR HEAD. I know that it's really hard. You have all these symptoms and thoughts. It's hard to focus on what's going on outside around you. But you have to try try try again and again. Every single time you get a little symptom or a thought about anxiety, notice it, accept that you noticed it, and focus on the present. And then you'll get another thought (maybe even 5 seconds later) do the same thing. It's going to happen over and over and over again, but you have to be determined to not take the bait and follow those thoughts. EVERY TIME. It gets exhausting but it gets easier rthe more you do it. It's breaking a bad habit and building a new one.
2. Do things that are healthy for you. Exercise, sleep, eat right. BUT, don't do it with an expectation to feel better. When you expect to feel better like, you get sucked right back into your head and start analyzing. These things won't cure you but it does help you with giving your brain and body the best fighting chance.
3. This forum SUCKS. I mean it's good because it brings us together to share ideas and what not but it can get out of hand and spiral into just sadness. Besides the recovery stories (and even still some of them suck), everything here is negative and just sad. How is that supposed to help you. There's all these people who have analyzed dpdr to no end, do so much research, and know everything about it but still have it. It's because they're staying stuck in their heads. They're not living in the present and living in their own self pity. I will give it to them that they are probably really smart people who know a lot, but that's the reason why they're struggling, they're just thinking too much. It's just sad. And to those people reading this PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE. Take a look at yourself and what youre doing. Dpdr lives the more you analyze it, obsess over it, stay stuck in your head, and ruminate. So stop researching. You got this. You know what to do, JUST DO IT. I'm sorry but it is true... We do this to ourselves. We give ourselves dpdr, not because we like it but because we just have a bad habit right now. So dont beat yourself up but recognise what you're doing. Be AWARE. When you constantly come back here you're still analyzing and thinking about dpdr.
4. Be patient. It takes time. Don't expect to be cured quickly. Dpdr is a bad habit of thoughts brought on by high anxiety and stress. Like any habit it takes time to break. But give it time and it gets easier and easier. You don't even really "cure" yourself of dpdr. You just get rid of the bad habit and build back your healthy patterns of thought. To the point where you cant even really relate with dpdr thoughts anymore cause you've just broken they habit.
5. Right now if you have these thoughts that are really scary and you don't know how to just accept it and move on here's a tip that helped me get passed the fear. When ever I had existential thoughts I would have fun with it. This world isn't real? "Oh sick man! It's like the matrix, what if I can start flying?" Like me I'm sure you've had existential thoughts before dpdr and had fun with it. You've day dreamed before and had fun. Take back the fun. Once you take back the fun, then you can start lessening the time being stuck in your head.

At the end of the day try to just chalk it up to something simple. Your brain is tired, it's tired from all this overthinking and being introspective. And you're being introspective and overthinking because you're anxious or because you have this bad habit. All your symptoms come because of this. So what you need to do it fix this habit, and it will be hard but it will be worth it. You will slip, and have urges because it's a habit (like smoking) but one day you'll find yourself free and not even caring about it. Good luck guys.

I will definitely come back and give one final update after I feel like Ive beaten this thing for good. But I just wanted to share some insight with you all right now.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

M3wuzband said:


> I've never been one to post on here before. I was always a passive reader of the recovery stories because I felt like those were the only things worth reading. I just want to make a post about how I've been slowly recovering to encourage some of you guys and give some insight.
> 
> Long story REALLY short, I got dpdr after a bad experience with weed (shocker). Also worth mentioning I got my first panic attack the month before and have been pretty stressed from school. Anyways, this all happened back in November of 2019. I've made tons of progress over the months and while I'm not out, I just wanted to share some really quick tips and helpful advice.
> 
> ...


very good post


----------



## M3wuzband (Jun 28, 2020)

I am here updating to give you guys more encouragement.

Update: Everything I said in the original post still holds true. I am still making progress day by day. There are some days that are harder, some moments that are better, but things are noticeably better overall. Compared to where I was when I posted, I am doing even better. I am feeling less symptoms and feelings of DPDR. I am living my life more normally again. I am gaining my ambition back and love for life back. While I still do experience dpdr, albeit to a much lesser extent, I do not care as much. I think that's a big thing I realized in recovery. Recovery isn't based on how much your symptoms go away, its based on how much you start not caring. It's there but it just doesnt' bother me as much anymore, and as a result of that, it goes away. The main issue I have right now is just these bouts of feelings really tired and I have stomach issues. However, the crazy detached feeling and not feeling in my body has more or less subsided. I do not fear falling back into the depths of dpdr because I know what causes it and how to respond. Recovery is slow, but you know what at this point I dont care. I dont care if I recover completely for another 2 years or more. I am getting better bit by bit, and it will go away when it does. Right now Im focused on living in the present. I know what I am doing is working, so Im going to just keep on keeping on. I honestly forget about this page most of the time, which is crazy considering I used to be on here all the time with complete panic. I probably wont be on here for an even longer period of time because I just dont care anymore. So good luck guys. I'll post again about my recovery some time down the line if I remember.


----------

